# ProRauchfrei



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte einmal eure Meinung zu der Aktion Pro Rauchfrei wissen?

Mich als Raucher stöhrt es zum Beispiel nicht wenn man nicht in Gaststätten rauchen darf. In Diskotheken finde ich es auch ok, da man am nächsten Tag (vorrausgesetzt man ist nicht so ein schussel wie ich) die Klamotten auch noch tragen kann.

In Bierzelten jedoch finde sollte man weiterhin rauchen dürfen.

Wie seht ihr das?

//
Alo


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Weg mit Rauchen! ich finde das Gut so! ^^

Ich als nicht  rauchen bekomme mach mal keine luft mehr wenn alle um mich rauchen in einem Restaurant!


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

In Gaststätten habe ich selber auch als es noch erlaubt war nicht geraucht. Stöhrt ja die anderen bloß beim essen.

Nur wie ich finde sollten die Wirte selber entscheiden können ob in ihren Lokalen geraucht wird oder nicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Mai 2009)

wenn du auch in die speziell für Raucher zimmer gehst, biste selber schuld ..
ach ich seh grade du bist eidgenosse, da fällt das natürlich weg ;D

Ich rauch selbst auch unregelmäßig, find es aber in ordnung, dass man in Gaststätten das rauchen verboten hat.
aber Disco hätt nu wirklich nich sein müssen.

Aber wir raucher werden eh diskriminiert ;d
Es muss ma nen Rauch-Encounter geben, der zwischendrin immer wiedermal 5 minuten pause macht  ^^


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2009)

_Ich persönlich bin Nichtraucher , mich stört es aber ÜBERHAUPT nicht wenn um mich herrum geraucht wird.

Dagegen bin ich nicht , also so gesagt - Für Raucher ;-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Mai 2009)

Solange sie entweder draußen rauchen oder in kleinen, extremgelüfteten und sonst abgeschlossenen Räumen, dürfen sie es gerne tun... 
Alles andere geht mir zu sehr auf die Gesundheit und solange mir nicht erlaubt wird, deren Kniescheiben zu zertrümmern, weil es mir Spaß macht dürfen die mir auch nicht meine Lunge kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philister (30. Mai 2009)

ich bin absolut dafür, dass öffentlich unumgängliche zonen wie bahnhöfe und züge rauchfrei sind.

aber: es sollte jede gaststätte, jede bar, jedes pub und jede disco selbst entscheiden dürfen, wie sie das gestalten wollen. und so würden auch marktwirtschaftliche prinzipien greifen, nachdem man nun gesehn hat, dass es durchaus bedarf für rauchfreie zonen gibt. man hätte sich als betreiber eines restaurants positiv rauchfrei hervorheben - und absahnen können.

aber so? verbot für alle? in meinen augen nicht erstrebenswert. und ich hoffe auch inständig, dass es in der schweiz bei genf bleibt.


----------



## dalai (30. Mai 2009)

In Reastaurants finde ich es super, das sie rauchfrei sind, denn durch Rauch kommt der Geschmack Essens nicht richtig zur Geltung. Aber in Clubs, Diskotheken und Bierzelten stört mich das rauchen nicht, wechsle ich halt wenn ich wieder zuhause bin die kleider, meine Freizeitskleidung ist ja sowieso nicht meine Arbeitskleidung. 

In Reastaurants finde ich staatliche Verbote, wie sie EU-Länder kennen sehr gut. denn immer wenn ich aus dem Ausland zurück komme und in der Schweiz in ein restaurant gehe, fällt mir auf, das geraucht wird. Ein freund von mir besitzt ein Restaurant, er würde es gerne rauchfrei machen, jedoch gehen dann die raucher einfach zur konkurrenz, die nicht rauchfrei ist. Desshalb würde ich ein rauchverbot in der schweiz auch befürworten, für einen Gastwirt wie ihn ist das die ideale Lösung, denn dann sind sowieso alle Restaurants rauchfrei und gehen seine rauchende Stammkunden nicht weg.


----------



## Philister (30. Mai 2009)

> In Reastaurants finde ich staatliche Verbote, wie sie EU-Länder kennen sehr gut. denn immer wenn ich aus dem Ausland zurück komme und in der Schweiz in ein restaurant gehe, fällt mir auf, das geraucht wird. Ein freund von mir besitzt ein Restaurant, er würde es gerne rauchfrei machen, jedoch gehen dann die raucher einfach zur konkurrenz, die nicht rauchfrei ist. Desshalb würde ich ein rauchverbot in der schweiz auch befürworten, für einen Gastwirt wie ihn ist das die ideale Lösung, denn dann sind sowieso alle Restaurants rauchfrei und gehen seine rauchende Stammkunden nicht weg.


 man kann das natürlich auch so sehen. guter punkt.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Mai 2009)

Bin selber raucher aber finds total in Ordnung wenn in Lokalen rauchverbot herrscht bzw. die Wirte sollten das selbst entscheiden können. Aber in großen Bierzelten finde ich das Verbot bescheuert. Naja wie gesagt, es sollten die Veranstalter/Wirte selbst entscheiden können ob geraucht werden darf oder nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bin Nichtraucher. Wenn ich am Zürcher Hauptbahnhof aussteige und zum nächsten Zug renne, muss ich quasi durch ganze rauchwolken durch. Egal wo du dort bist, überall ist Rauch, Rauch, Rauch -.- 
Wenn jetzt alle Restaurants raucherfrei werden, werd ich nix dagegen sagen, das kommt mir nur zugute. Aber wenn Menschen rauchen wollen, sollen sie das dürfen. Man sollte ihnen genügend Orte zum rauchen geben.
-Restaurant rauchen, nein.
-Bierzelt rauchen, ja.
-Disko rauchen, nein. Oder extra raucherzone einrichten (die auch genug gross ist!)

Ich meide Raucher wenn es geht. Es stört mich halt und es verpestet meinen Körper, und nicht nur meins, wenn ich die Rauchwolke eines anderen "einatme".
Eigendlich hat es nur Vorteile, wenn man rauchen ganz abschafft. Eine Sucht weniger. Die Luft wird sauberer. Menschen wie ich können wieder "aufatmen" (Ha! Zweideutig!).
Aber wenn man selber Raucher ist, kommt das wohl ganz quer :/ Denen wird es wohl nicht gefallen und sie haben auch ihre Rechte. Deshalb ist ein generelles Rauchverbot nicht durchsetzbar.

...ich hab das Gefühl dass ich was vergessen hab. Mir fällt aber nix mehr ein, also las ichs so stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Tag noch und "möge deine Luft um dich rum, immer besonders sauber sein".


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Mai 2009)

Ach man stirbt eh nich an Rauch ^^
Wenn dann sterben wir an Nukes, Rohrbomben oder wegen dem Klimawandel, aber bestimmt nicht wegen Rauch induziertem Lungenkrebs.
Alt werden will ich in Deutschland eh nich....


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

ich schon! Ich will mindestens über 100 jahre alt werden und nicht mit 60 An Lungenkrebs oder Bierbauch sterben! (hehe^^ Stell euch vor:"Todesursache?"- "Bierbauch")


----------



## Redryujin (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bin NIchtraucher.

Ich bin dafür das Rauchen komplett abgeschafft werden soll. Wer beim Rauchen erwischt wird soll dann auch sehr hart bestraft werden. In Gaststätten oder Restaurants wo geraucht wird geh ich gernerell nicht hin.


----------



## Biggus (30. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich bin NIchtraucher.
> 
> Ich bin dafür das Rauchen komplett abgeschafft werden soll. Wer beim Rauchen erwischt wird soll dann auch sehr hart bestraft werden. In Gaststätten oder Restaurants wo geraucht wird geh ich gernerell nicht hin.



Begründung ?


----------



## Gfiti (30. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Ich bin NIchtraucher.
> 
> Ich bin dafür das Rauchen komplett abgeschafft werden soll. Wer beim Rauchen erwischt wird soll dann auch sehr hart bestraft werden. In Gaststätten oder Restaurants wo geraucht wird geh ich gernerell nicht hin.


/sign

Weg mit den Rauchern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2009)

Bin seltener Gelegenheitsraucher, also abends nachm Bierchen ab und zu mal eine.
Da ich viel Sport treibe beschränke ich es aber darauf und möchte sobald es geht auch ganz aufhören.

Wenn in Kneipen, Restaurants oder Discos das Rauchen verboten ist, finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung. Kleine Raucherbereiche sind ok. Alternativ geht man halt vor die Tür.

Kleine Raucherkneipen sollte es aber auch weiterhin geben.


----------



## marion9394 (30. Mai 2009)

ich rauche nicht, wegen mir kann man es überall verbieten...

allerdings habe ich gemerkt wenn man zb essen ist und man fragen den rauchenden herrn am nachbartisch ob er aufhören würde - geht das auch - die leute lassen ja mit sich reden 

allerdings finde ich es für gaststätten kritsich, das ist schon ganz schön geschäftsschädigend


----------



## Zonalar (30. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> [...]
> allerdings finde ich es für gaststätten kritsich, das ist schon ganz schön geschäftsschädigend


 
Vllt bekommen genau diese Gaststätten den Vorteil,dass mehr Nichtraucher in ihr Lokal kommen, denn sie wissen, hier raucht keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da es immernoch mehr Nichtraucher als Raucher gibt, find ich meine These garnicht mal so abwägig.


----------



## Redryujin (30. Mai 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> Begründung ?




Erstens: es schadet der Gesundheit

Zweitens: Ich vertrage den Rauch nicht der stinkt wie verrückt 

Drittens: Viele Raucher denken nie an die Nichtraucher hauptsache sie können ihren Glimmstengel genießen. Wie sich der Nichtraucher dabei fühlt wenn er den ganzen Rauch mit einatmet interesiert den Rauchern nicht.

Viele Junge Kinder schon ab 11 Jahren oder noch Jünger sind Raucher. Wenn Erstklässler schon mit dem Rauchen anfangen dann stimmt hier eindeutig etwas nicht. Meine Nachbarn waren auch in der Erste Klasse und haben schon geraucht bzw Rauchen heute noch.

Glaubt mir ihr wollt nie an Lungenkrebs sterben wegen dem Rauchen. Das ist eine richtige qual dann zu ersticken. Ihr würdet auch wünschen hätte ich nie angefangen zu Rauchen.


----------



## Philister (31. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Erstens: es schadet der Gesundheit
> 
> Zweitens: Ich vertrage den Rauch nicht der stinkt wie verrückt
> 
> ...


rauchen ganz verbieten.. halte ich für vollkommen daneben, aber der gedanke ist so fern nicht. 

während das für und wider zigfach abgewogen wird, währenddessen nehmen wir ohne darüber nachzudenken über nahrung mehr fragwürdige stoffe auf als jemals in tabak bzw rauch zu finden sein wird. 

und es ziehen sich die kreise eines ins wasser geworfenen steins immer weiter, bis zum rand des wassers... und wenn sie das ufer erreichen, löscht nicht selten eine riesige flutwelle kurzzeitig alles leben aus, dessen sie herr werden kann...

präventivmaßnahmen, biometrische pässe, zentrale vernetzung, vorratsdatenspeicherung, "nackt"-scanner erst an flughäfen - dann auf jedem handy..

sicherheit als werkzeug der freiheit, um dann zu ihrem ärgsten feind heranzuwachsen. 1984. animal farm. alles wiederholt sich.

und noch immer begreifen die leute nicht, dass sie eigenverantwortlich handeln müssen. alle macht dem volke - aber wenn sich das volk lieber bequem, dekadent und sklavisch geben will... ist es immer noch nicht zufrieden. und alle sozialdarwinistischen experimente schlagen fehl, zumindest im sinne des humanen utopias.

bin ich grade abgeschweift? sorry.


----------



## Erynberia (31. Mai 2009)

Ich bin selbst Raucherin. 

Mich stört es nicht, wenn ich zum Rauchen nach draußen gehen muss bzw. in eine extra dafür eingerichtete Raucherzone. In Gaststätten und Restaurants, wo Essen serviert wird, finde ich die Sache mit der rauchfreien Zone sehr gut. Selbst mir als Raucherin hat mein Essen oft nicht geschmeckt, weil drinnen geraucht wurde.

In Kneipen, Clubs, Diskotheken, wo es nur Getränke gibt, da würde ich es schon begrüßen, wenn man rauchen dürfte. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Wer viel raucht, trinkt auch viel. Wäre also gut für den Umsatz. 

Das Rauchen ganz verbieten? Nein, das bringt gar nichts. Die Raucher werden anderen Möglichkeiten finden, um zu rauchen. Und man darf dabei auch nicht vergessen, dass Zigaretten einen Suchtstoff enthalten. Manche Leute sind stark und schaffen es, mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören, aber es gibt andere, die eben nicht so stark sind. 

Und es gibt schädlichere Dinge, als zu rauchen... Man nehme zum Beispiel die Autoabgase oder die Kraftwerke (trotz Filter). Ja, Rauchen ist tödlich, aber man kann auch sterben, wenn man die Straße überquert oder sonstwie einen Unfall hat. 

Bezüglich der minderjährigen Raucher: Ich habe letztens beobachtet, wie die Polizei und das Ordnungsamt der Stadt, in der ich wohne, eine Gruppe Jugendliche, die geraucht hat, kontrollierte. Sie mussten ihre Zigaretten ausmachen und die Eltern wurden verständigt. So etwas finde ich gut. Zigaretten (genauso wie Alkohol) sind mittlerweile vom Jugendschutzgesetz abgedeckt.


----------



## Valinar (31. Mai 2009)

In Gaststätten und Restaurants ja aber in kleinen Kneipen nicht.
Ich Rauche selbst nicht und hab es nie gemacht aber manche vorschläge gehn mir viel zu weit.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Juni 2009)

Beim  Thema Rauchen muss halt jeder Mensch sich und sein Umfeld an der Nase fassen. Nur dann bewirken wir was. Mit einem theoretischem Verbot im Gesetzbuch, dass einige Politiker versuchen, auf Staatskosten, zu kontrollieren, werden wir nichts erreichen, ausser das Geld wieder mal aus dem Fenster geworfen zu haben.

Ps: Animal Farm haben wir in der Schule gelesen und den Film danach dazu gesehn. Und wieder wird die eigene Ignoranz, einfach nicht lernen zu wollen, vor Augen geführt...


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2009)

Öhm Redryujin ?
1.In die erste Klasse kommt man meines wissens mit 6-7 Jahren, und ich glaube kaum, dass die was anderes als Kaugummizigaretten rauchen.
2.Wenn es dich stört, dann kann man die Leute auch bitten, ihre Zigaretten auszumachen. Sehr sehr viele Raucher sind auch verständnissvoll und rücksichtig was Nichtraucher angeht, wenn man sie bloß fragt, wenn man sie aber hinter ihrem Rücken runtermacht oder was weiss ich, dann bringt das keinem etwas.
3.Jeder wirft den Rauchern vor, dass sie unsere Krankenkassen balasten.
Aber keiner hält ihnen zugute, dass sie die auch selbst mitfinanzieren.
Wird jemals in einer politischen Diskussion übers Rauchen die abhängigkeit des Staates von den Rauchern erwähnt? Ich denke nicht.
Tabaksteuer macht 76,7 % des Kaufpreises von Zigaretten aus.
In Zahlen sind das 3,74 Euro pro Schachtel  [Quelle : Wiki ]

Ich selbst, kanns nich fassen, was in dem Artikel steht.
Soviel Geld, und man behandelt uns trotzdem als Bürger zweiter Klasse und wie werden weiter in die Ecke gedrängt, und uns werden Verbote aufgehalst.

Es gibt immer zwei seiten an einer Medallie, und man kann doch auch bitte verlangen, dass sich ein normaler Mensch beide Seiten anschaut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Tja es läuft halt nicht nach dem Motto "Wir zahlen, wir dürfen euch alle Krank machen!" Mit Geld kriegt man nicht alles hin...


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Juni 2009)

Da stimme ich dir zu Selor, aber in der realität läuft alles aufs Geld hinaus.

"Die Raucher belasten unsere Krankenkassen" sind doch zu 90% die Argumente, die man den Rauchern an den Kopf wirft.
Klar stimmt das, aber wir stützen sie auch mehr, damit gleicht sich das aus.

Klar ist das nicht richtig, andere durchs rauchen zu gefährden und Gesundheitlich zu belasten, aber durch die Gesetzte zur Unterstützung von Nichtrauchern, wird das alles gut geregelt, wie ich finde.

Es gibt in jedem Bahnhof "Raucherzonen" in jedem Zug "Raucherabteile" in jedem ( fast jedem ^^ ) Restaurant oder Club "Rauchareale".
Wenn man nicht Passiv-Rauchen will, so muss man das auch nicht.

Also sollte man sich auch an die eigene Nase fassen, und halt mal 2-3 Schritte von den Rauchern weggehen.

Aber nein, man steht lieber direkt daneben, beschwert sich aber gleichzeitig über die rücksichtslosen Raucher.
Aber so ist unsere Gesellschaft nun eben... da kann man nichts machen


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Juni 2009)

Raucherzonen in einem Bahnhof haben nichts mit Gesundheitsförderung zu tun, beim Bahnhof ist es einzig dafür da den Dreck von Zigaretten auf einen kleinen Bereich einzugrenzen um nicht so viel putzen zu müssen!
Raucherareale, wenn nicht hermetisch abgeriegelt sind sowieso totaler schwachsinn, das ist als hätte man ein Pissareal in einem Schwimmbecken...

Und ja natürlich... direkt wieder "Geht halt weg!" Wer macht die Leute krank? Tun wir das oder seid ihr die drecksschleudern? IHR habt zurückzustecken und nicht wir... 
Ich mein... fährst du auch wie ne besengte Sau und machst dann die Fußgänger an, dass sie halt gefälligst da weg gehen sollen, weil du gerne kreuz und quer über Straße und Bürgersteig mit Vollgas fährst, da du den unnatürliche Drang verspürst dir so viel und so hart wie möglich selbst zu schaden?


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Juni 2009)

Als Raucher hab ich kein Problem damit vor die Tür oder in spezielle Bereiche zum rauchen zu gehen, sei es in Clubs, Restaurants, am Flughafen oder sonst irgendwo. Viele meiner Freunde sind selbst Raucher, von daher findet man immer wen der "mit mir kurz ne Zippe rauchen geht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab noch nie jemanden erlebt, der sich über den Rauch beschwert hätte. EIn wenig Toleranz muss es eben auf beiden Seiten geben, auch wenn rauchen theoretisch der größte Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Haxxler (1. Juni 2009)

Jaja, die bösen Raucher. Am besten wir stecken sie alle in Lager... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am besten sind ja immernoch die, die gegen Raucher wettern weil es ja die Luft verpestet aber selbst nen dicken Karren fahren der 14l schluckt.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

... Rauchen verpestet die Luft!
Nein, ich fahr noch kein Auto. Ich werde mir ein Elektro-Auto zulegen, wenn ich mal alt genug bin, und auch das nötige Geld besitze (bin 16, wers immer noch nicht weiss).
Rauchen tuh ich nicht, grösster Schwachsinn ever, Geldschleuder, Umweltschädlich, zerstört dein Leben und kostet dir mit Sicherheit 20 Lebensjahre oder mehr (wenn man regelmässig raucht).
Das ist halt so, mit Genussmitteln. So verkauft man sein Produkt. Man lockt mit der schnellen Freude, den Kick, den Adrenalinschub. Alles das gleiche, Pornos, Zigaretten, Triebtäter, Alkohol, Amoklauf, aber auch Produkte wie Süssigkeiten, Burger, Pommes, usw.
Alles sorgt für kurzzeitige Zufriedenheit. Wenn aber der Frieden verflogen ist, bekommt man Lust nach mehr, und mehr, und mehr... Es ist eine Negativspirale, dass sich bis in die ewigen Jagdgründe zieht.

Hier brauchen wir einfach, Menschenverstand und Disziplin. 
Guckt mal, wenn ihr dass nächste mal einkauft, was vond en Produkten, ihr "wirklich" braucht. Brauch ihr jezz das 6-Pack Bier? Braucht ihr die 2 Päckchen Zigaretten wirklich? Oder die paar Chipspackungen?
Ist das Lebensnotwendig? Würdet ihr sterben,w enn ihr das nicht hättet?

Zieht eure Grenzen.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

Wieviele Menschen hängen wohl an der Tabakindustrie?

hmmm 1, 2, viele


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

Jop, das ist auch ein Problem.
Sie haben den Job und verdienen davon ihr Lebensunterhalt.
Aber was sie machen ist ja eigendlich eine Massenvernichtungswaffe, dass dazu noch toleriert wird! 
Es gibt auch die Menschen, die ander Waffenindustrie hängen und so ihr Geld verdient.
Das ist doch ziemlich sadistisch und masochistisch. Es macht Spass zu rauchen und gibt ein tolles Gefühl (das denke ich zumindest, hab selbst nie geraucht), aber gleichzeitig fügt es grosses Leid zu.

Edit: Was auch mal unser Pfarrer erzählte,  wie man die Wirtschaft ankurbeln könnte^^:
-Man rast mit 150 km/h durch die Innenstadt. Die Polizei hat was zu tun, können ihre Arbeit verrichten.
- Macht mehrere Autounfälle und verletzt/tötet Passanten. Das Krankenhaus, sowie Leichenbeschauer haben Arbeit.
- Man veklagt auch noch die Überfahrenen, da sie auf der Strasse waren. Richter, sowie mehrere Anwälte haben wieder einen Auftrag und verdienen ihr Geld^^

Zack, wurde die Wirtschaft angekurbelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hier brauchen wir einfach, Menschenverstand und Disziplin.
> Guckt mal, wenn ihr dass nächste mal einkauft, was vond en Produkten, ihr "wirklich" braucht. Brauch ihr jezz das 6-Pack Bier? Braucht ihr die 2 Päckchen Zigaretten wirklich? Oder die paar Chipspackungen?
> Ist das Lebensnotwendig? Würdet ihr sterben,w enn ihr das nicht hättet?



Also wenn man so an die Sache rangeht wunderts mich nicht, dass so viele depressiv sind in Deutschland. Klar ist es nicht lebensnotwendig aber was ist das schon? Du kannst auch sagen wozu brauchst du WoW? Wozu braucht man ein Auto gibt doch auch Bus und Bahn? Wozu Internet? Wozu beweg ich überhaupt meinen fetten Arsch jeden Tag aus dem Bett?

Wer so denkt hat meiner Meinung nach schon verloren. Ich möchte mein Leben eben genießen und gönne mir eben sowas. Und das man mal locker 20 Jahre oder mehr einbüßt wegen dem Rauchen ist ja wohl der größte Unsinn den ich je gehört hab. Ich kenne genug in meiner Verwandtschaft die ihr Leben lang geraucht haben und die immernoch leben. Meine Oma wird sogar demnächst 94 also bitte...

Es gibt vieles was ungesund ist und deinen Körper vergiften kann... als ob die bösen Raucher euch alle in die Hölle ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



PS: Das nächste Mal einfach fragen ob er seine Kippe ausmachen kann wenn ihr euch belästigt fühlt. Ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2009)

Ist ne gute Sache das Rauchen allgemein verbieten zu wollen!

Ich bin Raucher und sehe natürlich die Wichtigkeit in der Entscheidung, 4-8 Std Zugfahren zu dürfen ohne das es auch nur ein Raucherabteil gibt!

Und ja es macht keinen Sinn, dass Gastwirte selbst entscheiden sollen ob sie jetzt rauchen erlauben oder nicht! Selbst wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeiten für Umbaumaßnahmen haben und Umsatzeinbußen haben, so soll doch jeder Nichtraucher geschützt werden der vielleicht das Schild am Eingang übersehen würde!

Ok rauchen schädigt in erster Linie die eigene Gesundheit und es ist auch ungesund als Passivraucher!

Da war doch was.. ACH JA! Alkohol!! Durch erhöhten Alkoholgenuß werden die Sinne beeinträchtigt und gerade im Straßenverkeht und bei Festen kommt es zu Unfällen und gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen.

Ok! Verbietet das Rauchen! Aber dann bitte den Akohol gleich mit!


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

Hxxler - viel Spass mit deiner Lunge und deinem Bein. Mein Vater hat früher selbst geraucht und getrunken. Heute hat er ein Bein. Er hat mit seinen Freunden getrunken und ist Nachhause mit Motorrad gefahren. Er war betrunken und führ von der Brücke in den Fluss. Ein Bauer, der dies gesehen hat, hat ihn rausgezogen. Im Krankenhaus mussten sie sein Bein abnehmen.

Ich weiss dass ich in den obrigen Beiträge von mir keine Toleranz zeigte. Aber das ist beabsichtigt. 
Dass deine Oma noch lebt ist toll, keine Frage. Aber rauchen ist immer noch schädlich, auch tödlich. Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel.
Ich ahbe mein Leben nicht verloren. Ich bin kein verklemmter Spiesser, der keinen Spass haben darf, denn das ist ja eine "Sünde"... -.- 
Mann, wie schwachsinnig.

Du *musst* deine Grenzen ziehen! Bei mir ist es, kein Rauchen/Drogen. Alkohol nur bei Feiern, und da bekomm ich auch nur ne halbe Flasche runter.
Wo du deine Grenze ziehst, bleibt dir überlassen. Aber entscheide mit Bedacht. Letzten Endes schadet Alkohol/Drogen/rauchen alle, dem Konsumenten und seinem Umfeld.


> Ich möchte mein Leben eben genießen und gönne mir eben sowas.


Geniessen? GENIESSEN?! Ein Amokläufer geniesst es vllt auch, wenn er seine Opfer erschiesst und gönnt sich halt, sich selbst dazu zu erschiessen.
Ein Triebtäter geniesst seine Tätigkeit auch und gönnt sich ein paar Frauen. 
Da kannst dir doch gleich ins Beim schiessen...

Ps: Ich weiss, es ist unverschämt, Raucher und Triebtäter (wenn man mit Ecken denkt) gleichzustellen. Sie haben Differenzen, aber auch Gemeinsamkeiten...
Sie machen es beide, weil sie Bock drauf haben.

Wenn du immer das tust, worauf du Bock hast, landest du entweder im Gefängniss oder im Grab.


Zum Schluss noch: Ich sage, findet eure Mitte.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2009)

Benji du verallgemeinerst mir zu arg.
Klar gibt es Raucher, die pro tag 2 Schachteln rauchen, was sicherlich auch Gesundheitsschädlich ist ^^
aber viele Raucher rauchen z.B. 2-3 Zigaratten pro tag.

und was willst du immer mit deinen Grenzen?
Wenn man immer Grenzen ziehen würde.. wo wären wir dann? 
Um das Leben zu genießen muss man Grenzen brechen.
Wer fährt nicht gerne schneller als es erlaubt ist ?
Wer pinkelt nicht gerne im stehen ? ( jaja  ich weiss ;D )

Das sind alles Grenzen, die wir tagtäglich überschreiten.
Außerdem sind die meissten hier noch Jung und ganz ehrlich ?  Wir könnens uns doch noch erlauben, um 3e nachts sturzbesoffen nachhause zu kommen, und am nächsten Tag wieder Fit aufzustehen.

Ich hab schon viele Grenzen überschritten, und bin froh darüber, denn es hat mein Leben um einiges bereichert.

Aber wenn du weiter dein Philisterleben fortsetzen willst, Bitte.... aber dräng uns net deine Lebensart auf.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Juni 2009)

mmmhhh.... muss gerade nachdenken, bevor ich schreib. Sonst schreib ich noch was Falschens

*nachdenk*

So. Zum Thema. Rauchen schadet. Aber rauchen ist toll. Will man rauchen, so soll man dies dürfen (also kein "Rauchverbot"-Gesetz). Aber achte darauf, dass du nicht übertreibst (da kommt meine "Grenze-Tactic" ins Spiel^^). 

-Hier gibt es Menschen, die Rauchen, aber nicht übertreiben. Die haben ihre Zeit, wann sie rauchen, und wann nicht. 
-Dann gibt es die Menschen, die hemmungslos rauchen. Die wollen immer auf dem Kick sein, immer am Anschlag sein. 

Schlussendlich schadet rauchen noch immer. Fasst euch gegenseitig an die Nase, ob dass, was ihr tut, ihr mit euch vereinbaren könnt. Von mir aus dürft ihr rauchen! Sicher! Aber bitte, mässigt euch.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal die Leute hier sind alle alt genug um zu entscheiden was sie tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein Benji es ist nicht unverschämt Raucher mit Triebtätern oder Amokläufern zu vergleichen es ist einfach hirnlos und dumm.


----------



## Abrox (2. Juni 2009)

Ich starte die Aktion:

*ProRaucher*

Nichtraucher sind böse.
Sie schneiden unsere Freiheiten ein.
Beleidigen uns am laufenden Band.

Wir fordern Rauchen in öffentlichen Einrichtungen, Bahnhöfen und öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.
Wir fordern kleine Nichtraucherräume für Nichtraucher.

Wir bemühen uns für alle Raucher das "Raucherschutzgesetz" einzuführen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juni 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Sie schneiden unsere Freiheiten ein.



Die Freiheit anderen am laufenden Band mit voller Absicht zu schaden?
Darf ich dann auch euch wehtun und gesundheitlich schaden? Nein? Dacht ichs mir doch...


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2009)

Schlagt Euch am besten gegenseitig mit 0-Toleranz verbal die Köpfe ein - dann ist der Thread sofort zu. :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Freiheit anderen am laufenden Band mit voller Absicht zu schaden?
> Darf ich dann auch euch wehtun und gesundheitlich schaden? Nein? Dacht ichs mir doch...


Und der Sieger des verbalen Schlagabtausches ist Seeeeelor Kiith

DING DING DING

also mich störts ja grundsätzlich nicht wenn jemand raucht außer ich esse gerade, aber seit neuestem hab ich da ganz neue grundsätze weil n freund von mir ist jetzt asthmatiker und der verträgt das mal ganz schlecht


----------



## Haxxler (2. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schlagt Euch am besten gegenseitig mit 0-Toleranz verbal die Köpfe ein - dann ist der Thread sofort zu. :-)


Wurde doch von einigen hier schon getan.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wurde doch von einigen hier schon getan.



Ich lass mich immer gern erst nochmal von den entsprechenden Delinquenten ignorieren, bevor ich zuschlagen. Du weißt schon.. im Busch lauern und dann zubeißen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2009)

Also von mir aus könnte man sehr gerne Tabak und Alkohol komplett abschaffen.

Es gibt nicht störenderes beim Essen oder wenn man sich entspannen möchte als dieser *piep* Qualm. Zum Glück haben schon viele Restaurant gemerkt das wenn sie nicht seperate Räume für Raucher und Nichtraucher machen ihnen die Kundschaft davon läuft. Wir wären fast nicht mehr zu unserem Lieblingsitalinier gegangen da man das Essen einfach nicht mehr geniessen konnte duch diese elenden Raucher. Jetzt ist fast das komplette Restaurant rauchfrei und die Kunden kommen wieder und bleiben auch gerne etwas länger.

Ach ja, in vielen Restaurants ist es so das der Nichtraucherbereich komplett voll ist und der Raucherbereich fast leer. Das sagt ja schon sehr viel aus.


----------



## Urengroll (2. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich lass mich immer gern erst nochmal von den entsprechenden Delinquenten ignorieren, bevor ich zuschlagen. Du weißt schon.. im Busch lauern und dann zubeißen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das ist ja fies und gemein.



OT:

Also mir als ehemaligen Raucher ist es egal. Ich habe selber geraucht und fand es schon Schade, das man so dermaßen eingeschränkt worden ist.
In anderen Ländern ist es ja schließlich auch nicht so. Das man währedn des Essens nicht raucht ist ja ok, aber ich denke ich werde die Zigarette und das kühle Bierchen dazu vermissen, aber da ja in den "meisten" Kneipen Rauchvebot besteht, bleibt dieses in unerreichbarer nähe..............^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Freiheit anderen am laufenden Band mit voller Absicht zu schaden?
> Darf ich dann auch euch wehtun und gesundheitlich schaden? Nein? Dacht ichs mir doch...



Soll das ne Antwort zu dem Thema sein?
Ich würde sagen du kommst mal aus deinem von Pappa gebauden Sauerstoffzelt Raus und fängst an das Leben zu leben!

Ich bin selbst Raucher,finde das Rauchverbot in Gastst. aber völlig in Ordnung

Leute mit sprüchen wie gesundheitschädlich es ist zukommen braucht nun wirklich keiner mehr(diesen satz habe ich so ellendick) 

Mein Bild vom Nichtraucher ist das er mich mit mahnenden Finger immer wieder an das Gesundheitsrisiko errinnert und dabei fröhlich am  Aspest sägt!

So und nun muss ich mirt wieder eine anstecken


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Soll das ne Antwort zu dem Thema sein?
> Ich würde sagen du kommst mal aus deinem von Pappa gebauden Sauerstoffzelt Raus und fängst an das Leben zu leben!



Dank für die Beendigung des Themas, dank der Ignoranz meines zarten Hinweises. :-)


----------

